# TUG Lifetime member?



## Slinger (Aug 11, 2017)

What is a lifetime member?

What does it mean?

How is it obtained?

Just saw the label for the first time (maybe I hadn't been paying attention these few years-LOL)

Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2017)

It's a perk for administrators, moderators, those who've contributed significantly to TUG (It's a volunteer organization). Since there is no pay, lifetime membership is the perk.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 11, 2017)

It can also be earned by regular members who refer 10 or more other members to TUG.

it does come with one significant perk (other than the super snazzy forum title)...lifetime members never have to pay for TUG again and are members forever for free!


----------



## Slinger (Aug 11, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks for that info  Learn something new every day.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> It can also be earned by regular members who refer 10 or more other members to TUG.
> 
> it does come with one significant perk (other than the super snazzy forum title)...lifetime members never have to pay for TUG again and are members forever for free!


I keep asking people to join, but apparently they don't use me as a reference. C'est la vie.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 11, 2017)

note you can also use submitted reviews for credit on membership extensions in lieu of submitting a payment to renew!

although i show you are good thru 2020! =)


----------



## Panina (Aug 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> note you can also use submitted reviews for credit on membership extensions in lieu of submitting a payment to renew!
> 
> although i show you are good thru 2020! =)


A great perk for tug members.  An easy way for me to get free membership renewal.  Thank you!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> note you can also use submitted reviews for credit on membership extensions in lieu of submitting a payment to renew!
> although i show you are good thru 2020! =)


Or a lifetime, whichever comes first. . . .


----------



## remowidget (Aug 12, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> note you can also use submitted reviews for credit on membership extensions in lieu of submitting a payment to renew!
> 
> although i show you are good thru 2020! =)


How does does reviews for credit work?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 12, 2017)

pretty much any review submitted that is an actual review and not simply "great resort, would return again!" would earn a 2mo extension.

reviews for resorts that have not had a previous review in the last 6months would earn a 6month membership extension.

to renew your membership with reviews, just reply to any TUG renewal email and request this...we take care of the rest for you!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 13, 2017)

Brian, is six months extension automatic for a resort review that has not been reviewed.   I have submitted so many of those, I should be set. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 13, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Brian, is six months extension automatic for a resort review that has not been reviewed.   I have submitted so many of those, I should be set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It isn't automatic. When your membership comes up for renewal, you just need to ask to use your review credits for the renewal and they will only extend your membership another 12 months. Though if you have lots, when in 12 months your membership comes up for renewal again, just use the additional credits to extend again.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 13, 2017)

No I mean if I review a resort that hasn't been reviewed in more than six months do I automatically get six months credit or do you apply certain standards.  I remember doing several and being told they were not thorough enough though they were two pages or so.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 13, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> No I mean if I review a resort that hasn't been reviewed in more than six months do I automatically get six months credit or do you apply certain standards.  I remember doing several and being told they were not thorough enough though they were two pages or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got it. I remember reading a while back that the review credit for those that had a review award available did require a certain level of thoroughness, but I don't know the qualifications. Brian will have to answer that one.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 13, 2017)

note that reviews can also be cashed in for free ad credits as well for those who post lots of ads and go thru the free ones.

there is no firm rule for the 6mo extension, and unless your review is nothing more than "my family and I had a great vacation at this resort, we would return again" or something similar...it would earn the 6mo extension.

if not, we would shoot you an email and ask you to expand on it a bit if you wanted!

.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 28, 2019)

Wow, I've been a member for a long, long time and I never knew about this.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

Is there any way to know how many people we've referred have joined, and used us as the reference?  I've sent a lot of people to Tug, but have no idea if any of them have ever joined.

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Is there any way to know how many people we've referred have joined, and used us as the reference?  I've sent a lot of people to Tug, but have no idea if any of them have ever joined.
> 
> Dave



Exactly. Add me to that list of uncertainty...


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2019)

I have two referrals and I got an email that told me when someone joined and used me as a referral. I think there is a way to check also but I don’t remember.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 28, 2019)

Some deceased TUG participants are still listed as Lifetime Members even though they are no longer with us, so clearly Lifetime Membership is more like Eternal Life Membership. 

More power to them. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

AwayWeGo said:


> Some deceased TUG participants are still listed as Lifetime Members even though they are no longer with us, so clearly Lifetime Membership is more like Eternal Life Membership.
> 
> More power to them.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



What, you've never heard of cloud storage?  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Is there any way to know how many people we've referred have joined, and used us as the reference?  I've sent a lot of people to Tug, but have no idea if any of them have ever joined.
> 
> Dave


You should get an email when a referral has signed up. At least that was my experience one time with a referral. Of course you would still have to keep track of those emails. Mine isn't hard because I remember only getting one email.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 28, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> You should get an email when a referral has signed up. At least that was my experience one time with a referral. Of course you would still have to keep track of those emails. Mine isn't hard because I remember only getting one email.



Recently, I helped a friend join tug using my laptop. She actually joined and paid using her credit card. I watched and helped her through the process. I helped her place her first add. 

I didn't receive any notification of her, or anyone I ever referred to Tug which I am certain is more than a crap load.

Bill


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Recently, I helped a friend join tug using my laptop. She actually joined and paid using her credit card. I watched and helped her through the process. I helped her place her first add.
> 
> I didn't receive any notification of her, or anyone I ever referred to Tug which I am certain is more than a crap load.
> 
> Bill


I don't think there is actually a field that asks for referral information when you sign up. I went through the process and it looks like there may be a "Comments/More Information" box. Did you enter your name in there as a referral? I really don't know how else the referral would be identified. Hopefully @TUGBrian can confirm?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

I do see this page, but that's to invite someone to join.  Not sure how someone can join Tug on their own, and refer someone else as the Tugger who "sent" them. 

https://tug2.com/referafriend/

And as someone who has never received an email, again, how would I know if I was named as the referring Tugger? (And ultimately, how many of those ten elusive memberships do I have credit toward?)

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I do see this page, but that's to invite someone to join.  Not sure how someone can join Tug and refer someone else as the Tugger who "sent" them.
> 
> https://tug2.com/referafriend/
> 
> ...


I know I never used this page to refer the person that signed up using me as a referral.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I know I never used this page to refer the person that signed up using me as a referral.


Referring someone to TUG is like wetting your pants in a dark suit. It gives you a warm feeling but nobody notices.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Referring someone to TUG is like wetting your pants in a dark suit. It gives you a warm feeling but nobody notices.



If I asked whether you knew this from personal experience, I suppose you'd say, "Depends."  

Dave


----------



## Theiggy (Apr 28, 2019)

I refer people to TUG all the time on Facebook, or at least direct them to the forum. From now on I’ll specifically tell them to say I referred them when they join. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> If I asked whether you knew this from personal experience, I suppose you'd say, "Depends."


That's what I'd say if you asked me how I like getting older. . . . Depends!?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think there is actually a field that asks for referral information when you sign up. I went through the process and it looks like there may be a "Comments/More Information" box. Did you enter your name in there as a referral? I really don't know how else the referral would be identified. Hopefully @TUGBrian can confirm?



there is absolutely a referral field when someone creates a new membership.  we get them every day.  some people use full names, some use forum logins, some use email addresses....many use "this friendly couple we met while on vacation" or similar to which we ask for more info.

either way, every single person that joins as a paid member is asked who referred them if anyone.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> You should get an email when a referral has signed up. At least that was my experience one time with a referral. Of course you would still have to keep track of those emails. Mine isn't hard because I remember only getting one email.



its also stored on our membership records, we will actually apply them to expired memberships if we dont hear back regarding renewals too.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Recently, I helped a friend join tug using my laptop. She actually joined and paid using her credit card. I watched and helped her through the process. I helped her place her first add.
> 
> I didn't receive any notification of her, or anyone I ever referred to Tug which I am certain is more than a crap load.
> 
> Bill



we dont show any referral awards on this email address.  what was your friends name/email (welcome to pm me privately vs post it here) and ill look up their new membership form.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> And as someone who has never received an email, again, how would I know if I was named as the referring Tugger? (And ultimately, how many of those ten elusive memberships do I have credit toward?)
> 
> Dave



we show you had one referral award in the past, which was used back in 5/2018 to extend your membership 6months per your request?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> You should get an email when a referral has signed up. At least that was my experience one time with a referral. Of course you would still have to keep track of those emails. Mine isn't hard because I remember only getting one email.



we show the lone referral award for this account was on Jan 11, 2011 =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2019)

just for funsies...there are actually only 165 lifetime members.  many of these are of course volunteers/admin/mods/etc over the many years TUG has been in existience...but a good number of those are indeed folks who have referred 10+ other members to TUG.

at least 1 new member joins every day from a referral from another TUG member.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> note you can also use submitted reviews for credit on membership extensions in lieu of submitting a payment to renew!
> 
> although *i show you are good thru 2020!* =)


Thanks Brian. I'm proud to be a TUGger and share the good vibes of this place.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2019)

rest assured, TUG absolutely would not continue to function if it were not for word of mouth from TUG members!  

word of mouth from one timeshare owner to another means more than any online review or ad!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> we show you had one referral award in the past, which was used back in 5/2018 to extend your membership 6months per your request?



Ok, thanks.  Tug membership rates are so reasonable, it's not a big deal at all. I write reviews every time I stay someplace.  So I always thought I was getting this or that reward for stuff.  When I get the membership renewal notice, I've always just said, "Use whatever I have available to extend my membership for however long."  I don't pay attention to what sort of things have garnered me the extension, because there's no way to check it myself.  Do I have two two-month extensions for writing reviews, or three?  If I write a review for a resort that has a "Review Award" available, as I think I did last year, what does that mean, really?  Isn't that also a six month extension?  But since it can't be checked by the members, it seems petty to waste a Mod's time to ask.  But nobody ever really knows where they stand, so when they extend the membership by however much, I assume it's a correct application of the rewards available. 

I will say, though, that I always thought referrals to new members was an accrued thing.  That over time, if ten people joined because of me, I'd earn a Lifetime membership.  If I understand what you're saying here, by getting that six month membership extension, I "wasted" that referral, as far as a Lifetime credit goes?  So it's gone?

Not trying to be difficult, just trying not to be confused. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Not trying to be difficult, just trying not to be confused.


I didn't think a 'Golden Shellback' could possibly be confused! Ahoy, Matey!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Ok, thanks.  Tug membership rates are so reasonable, it's not a big deal at all. I write reviews every time I stay someplace.  So I always thought I was getting this or that reward for stuff.  When I get the membership renewal notice, I've always just said, "Use whatever I have available to extend my membership for however long."  I don't pay attention to what sort of things have garnered me the extension, because there's no way to check it myself.  Do I have two two-month extensions for writing reviews, or three?  If I write a review for a resort that has a "Review Award" available, as I think I did last year, what does that mean, really?  Isn't that also a six month extension?  But since it can't be checked by the members, it seems petty to waste a Mod's time to ask.  But nobody ever really knows where they stand, so when they extend the membership by however much, I assume it's a correct application of the rewards available.
> 
> I will say, though, that I always thought referrals to new members was an accrued thing.  That over time, if ten people joined because of me, I'd earn a Lifetime membership.  If I understand what you're saying here, by getting that six month membership extension, I "wasted" that referral, as far as a Lifetime credit goes?  So it's gone?
> 
> ...



lots to answer, so forgive me if I miss an item in this reply!

1. mods have no access to any of this info as it relates to your paid TUG membership, but you can at any time send an email to tug@tug2.net to ask for any information regarding your referral or review awards at any time.  its all tracked/recorded on your offline membership record (we dont store actual TUG personal data online other than your username/email etc).

2. yes that is all you need to do is send that reply and we will extend your membership for you, nothing else is necessary and yes i show your membership has been extended this way for quite some time, we are always happy to reward those who give back to the community!

3. yes every review (within reason) will earn an extension, either 2mo or 6mo (latter being a fair quality review of a resort that hasnt had a review in some time).  while this isnt applied automatically, the award never expires and can be used to extend your membership upon your renewal date (see answer 2)

4. you can absolutely use referral awards to extend, and it does NOT reduce your count towards the lifetime award.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I didn't think a 'Golden Shellback' could possibly be confused! Ahoy, Matey!



Careful, Shipmate.  Davy Jones needs a Messcook. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> lots to answer, so forgive me if I miss an item in this reply!
> 
> 1. mods have no access to any of this info as it relates to your paid TUG membership, but you can at any time send an email to tug@tug2.net to ask for any information regarding your referral or review awards at any time.  its all tracked/recorded on your offline membership record (we dont store actual TUG personal data online other than your username/email etc).
> 
> ...




Thanks, Brian.  I absolutely appreciate the extensions of the membership, and I always thought using them was what I was supposed to do.  Why else have the extension credit available if I didn't use it? I don't need ad credits, since I don't advertise anything.  

I may have misunderstood your earlier post when you said "we show you had one referral award in the past, which was used back in 5/2018 to extend your membership 6months per your request?"  I took that to mean that by extending my membership it had "used" that membership referral somehow.  Now I'm understanding you to say that even if I did extend my membership through that referral, the "credit" for the referral is still on file?  And if that is true, is there a way to know how many membership referrals I've earned over the years?  (It may only be a few, for all I know.) To flip that on its head, how far away from a Lifetime Membership am I?

Dave, appreciative, as always.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2019)

sorry if i wasnt clear!

that is the only referral credit I show on this account.  used or not, you are at 1/10 for the lifetime membership.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> sorry if i wasnt clear!
> 
> that is the only referral credit I show on this account.  used or not, you are at 1/10 for the lifetime membership.



Ok.  I'm good.  <Whew!> This freebie stuff is hard!  

Appreciate you, Brian.  You're a tireless, patient guy.  At least, I think you are.  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2019)

no worries here, up with sick kiddo and catching up on emails =)


----------



## cyntravel (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi Brian
Hope your kid feels better soon.


----------



## RDB (Mar 3, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Ok, thanks.  Tug membership rates are so reasonable, it's not a big deal at all. I write reviews every time I stay someplace.  So I always thought I was getting this or that reward for stuff.  When I get the membership renewal notice, I've always just said, "Use whatever I have available to extend my membership for however long."  I don't pay attention to what sort of things have garnered me the extension, because there's no way to check it myself.  Do I have two two-month extensions for writing reviews, or three?  If I write a review for a resort that has a "Review Award" available, as I think I did last year, what does that mean, really?  Isn't that also a six month extension?  But since it can't be checked by the members, it seems petty to waste a Mod's time to ask.  But nobody ever really knows where they stand, so when they extend the membership by however much, I assume it's a correct application of the rewards available.
> 
> I will say, though, that I always thought referrals to new members was an accrued thing.  That over time, if ten people joined because of me, I'd earn a Lifetime membership.  If I understand what you're saying here, by getting that six month membership extension, I "wasted" that referral, as far as a Lifetime credit goes?  So it's gone?
> 
> ...


I feel you are right on.  Who gets credit or keeps score. No fun in that. Most everywhere we resort, I spread the word. How many actually go find TUG? I don't really care. I know TUG helps so why not share.  I don't hang around here for months on end.  I come and read and slip away for months or a year.  I find a lot of interesting jibber-jabber and feel a part.  Spread the word I say. The rest takes over as various may look, join, stay or whatever. I don't know them and I doubt many remember some guy "twisting their arm" toward TUG.  They remember my enthusiasm or they don't.  I don't care for credit, just like to share good stuff with timeshare folk. They deserve this place.  THANKS


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 3, 2020)

I will say that someone joins pretty much every day with an entry in the "referred by" field...so plenty of TUGGERS do get results by spreading the word!  Put another way, quite literally HUNDREDS of owners every year find TUG from other TUG members telling them about it.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 3, 2020)

I’ve been referring so many people from Facebook groups. I never knew to have them put a referral. Do they put a name or email address? Does it only count if they pay for membership? I would assume so, I do tell everyone to pay to be a member.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 4, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’ve been referring so many people from Facebook groups. I never knew to have them put a referral. Doe they put a name or email address? Does it only count if they pay for membership? I would assume so, I do tell everyone to pay to be a member.



All of the facebook timeshare groups I belong to will let you refer tug but they have a problem if you post to use you as a referral. I was banned for a while for asking for the tug referral with one group that was tied to other groups. I really didn't know I was banned but I was un-baned when I asked what happened and was told that asking for referrals was not allowed. I asked why and was told there is a monetary gain when I get a tug referral. The person administrating these groups is a tug member.

So if you tell some one on facebook to use you as a referral , with some groups you have to pm them. For me that's too personal.

Bill


----------



## CPNY (Mar 4, 2020)

easyrider said:


> All of the facebook timeshare groups I belong to will let you refer tug but they have a problem if you post to use you as a referral. I was banned for a while for asking for the tug referral with one group that was tied to other groups. I really didn't know I was banned but I was un-baned when I asked what happened and was told that asking for referrals was not allowed. I asked why and was told there is a monetary gain when I get a tug referral. The person administrating these groups is a tug member.
> 
> So if you tell some one on facebook to use you as a referral , with some groups you have to pm them. For me that's too personal.
> 
> Bill


I usually just say “go to tug you’ll learn a ton” then post the website. I didn’t even know about the referral. As long as more people understand their ownership that’s good enough for me


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’ve been referring so many people from Facebook groups. I never knew to have them put a referral. Doe they put a name or email address? Does it only count if they pay for membership? I would assume so, I do tell everyone to pay to be a member.



they can put in your name, username or email address...all would earn a referral credit on your account.

yes this field only exists during the creation of a new TUG membership.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2020)

easyrider said:


> All of the facebook timeshare groups I belong to will let you refer tug but they have a problem if you post to use you as a referral. I was banned for a while for asking for the tug referral with one group that was tied to other groups. I really didn't know I was banned but I was un-baned when I asked what happened and was told that asking for referrals was not allowed. I asked why and was told there is a monetary gain when I get a tug referral. The person administrating these groups is a tug member.
> 
> So if you tell some one on facebook to use you as a referral , with some groups you have to pm them. For me that's too personal.
> 
> Bill



wow..thats certainly disappointing to hear.  I really dont enjoy reading many of the complaints about some of the facebook pages and how they are run.  that said, its their page and they can make their own rules.  I certainly dont appreciate when someone comes here and tries to tell me how to run TUG or that the rules shouldnt apply to them etc...I wont do that to someone else.

I dont see any benefit to someone penalizing anyone for sharing TUG with another owner, but thats just me.  While I guess there is a monetary benefit to it, its only a few dollars, not like someone is referring hundreds or thousands of people to TUG.  I believe the leader of that race for anyone who might be interested is actually a gentleman who works for a resort developer  he has referred dozens of folks to TUG (and been a member since the early 2000s).  I wont share his name just in case he may want to remain anonymous to the public given his job but he can do so if he reads this thread and realizes im talking about him...

 hes certainly doing a fantastic job of telling new owners about TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2020)

Actually an edit to the above!  The number 1 referrer of TUG members is actually Clark Howard!  

Sadly he isnt actually a member thus not getting credit, but he has earned lifetime status many many times over by regularly referring his listeners/subscribers to TUG whenever they have Timeshare questions!

My father was actually a guest on his show many many moons ago, and ever since then Clark has been a fantastic supporter of TUG!  Its usually very easy to recognize a day when TUG gets mentioned on his show!


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 4, 2020)

easyrider said:


> All of the facebook timeshare groups I belong to will let you refer tug but they have a problem if you post to use you as a referral.


We have a similar provision here as part of our advertising ban.





> Individual users please note that messages promoting anything for which you may receive some personal gain are considered to be advertising, and are thus prohibited. Promotion of any service where you would get referral compensation is considered to be advertising.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 4, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> We have a similar provision here as part of our advertising ban.



Nick doesn't have any problem with group members referring Tug and I do so often. So do many others. It's only a problem if you say use me as a referral in a public post. Probably for the same reason as Tug.

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 7, 2020)

my mistake, perhaps i read the original post wrong!


----------



## Mr Smith (Aug 18, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> It can also be earned by regular members who refer 10 or more other members to TUG.
> 
> it does come with one significant perk (other than the super snazzy forum title)...lifetime members never have to pay for TUG again and are members forever for free!



Can I pay for 10 years upfront to get lifetime membership?  Sadly I don't know 10 people in the timeshare world as I am a hermit


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 18, 2022)

we dont offer a paid lifetime membership no.

they goal of that award wasnt so much to put a $150 value on it, vs growing the TUG community by 10 members.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 25, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> we dont offer a paid lifetime membership no.
> 
> they goal of that award wasnt so much to put a $150 value on it, vs growing the TUG community by 10 members.


How do we track how many members we have referred? Is that 10 person referral something you still do?


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 25, 2022)

Just yesterday I was lamenting Rci costs, as a member for 32 years, I have paid more in membership fees to them then the cost, including purchase and closing costs, of all six of my timeshares. I think after thirty years, membership should be free.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 25, 2022)

yes, its stored on your account.

every time you get a referral you are sent an email with the members name who referred you, as well as your current count!


----------

